# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Mercer Repair Unit --  The pins

## Jamie Brady

Experienced Opticians help me out.......   As newer Opticians may not know of this old repair device.

I'm looking for what I will call Mercer Pins.  They are the small thin metal pins (about 1" long) that were sold with the Mercer Units to do repairs on zyl frames.

I realize that the inventor, Dr. Mercer (an OD from Indiana) has passed long ago.  I believe that a former Safilo rep from the 1980's, Bruce Anthony purchased the Mercer inventory from Dr. Mercer's widow and he continued to sell the units.  Bruce has also passed and I am curious if anyone has any idea if any Mercer pin inventory still exists.

Yes, I realize that I could use any number of different objects to use in place of the Mercer pins (paperclips, staples, safety pins, etc...) to make the repair, however, nothing works as well as the original pins.

The Mercer repair is a great repair and I would like to see if I could obtain the pins.

Thanks for your consideration!!

Regards,   Jamie Brady

----------


## idispense

> Experienced Opticians help me out.......   As newer Opticians may not know of this old repair device.
> 
> I'm looking for what I will call Mercer Pins.  They are the small thin metal pins (about 1" long) that were sold with the Mercer Units to do repairs on zyl frames.
> 
> I realize that the inventor, Dr. Mercer (an OD from Indiana) has passed long ago.  I believe that a former Safilo rep from the 1980's, Bruce Anthony purchased the Mercer inventory from Dr. Mercer's widow and he continued to sell the units.  Bruce has also passed and I am curious if anyone has any idea if any Mercer pin inventory still exists.
> 
> Yes, I realize that I could use any number of different objects to use in place of the Mercer pins (paperclips, staples, safety pins, etc...) to make the repair, however, nothing works as well as the original pins.
> 
> The Mercer repair is a great repair and I would like to see if I could obtain the pins.
> ...


do you have pictures of the repair pins and also a picture of the repair unit ?

----------


## cford93

Hi! Did you ever find where to get the pins? I am also looking with no luck. :( We are down to our last couple.

----------


## drk

Bruce used to be our rep, and I have a little vial of those metal pins.  He was a great guy.

----------


## CME4SPECS

Does anyone have a pic of the pin?

----------

